# Trim-tex trim with base



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

why not'...this is what I want


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> why not'...this is what I want


What you need is a hand levered type press like you can get for paper faced bead, but with a heating element in it like a soldering iron......you'll handle that one won't you Ice


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> What you need is a hand levered type press like you can get for paper faced bead, but with a heating element in it like a soldering iron......you'll handle that one won't you Ice


the next house I will do all my bull corners like this it will add about two mins per one to make so I think I will just make 10 up before I get to the house...do a little prep work to my corners. Just dont know why they dont come this way and if you dont want the trim cut it off . they could sell them 10'6 inch and 8' 6 inch ...I think that would rock but o well I can make them:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> What you need is a hand levered type press like you can get for paper faced bead, but with a heating element in it like a soldering iron......you'll handle that one won't you Ice


I have that press...It just needs a little change


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> why not'...this is what I want


joe ...you looked @ it but you did not say anything:whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Here it comes ICE...be ready....don't be mad:

That idea was patented in the 1960's 
Many concerns factor into decisions of do we or don't we and in this case long ago we decided its not for us.

Royalty payments are not fun and reduce from bottom line.
How many pcs in each box get formed?
How far from the end do we form as base boards vary in height from 2 1/2" to to 14" tall and can change from room to room. 
If we did form them, the point can never be very sharp and forming does cause a weak area.
With our 350 Bull, 350 chamfer, Chamfer beads some people use base adapters and others don't.
We have 9 different base adapters for 9 styles of corner beads.
Most of our adapters are injection molded high impact ABS plastic and the 4 cavity molds that produce these parts cost $40,000 + to build and they wear out so they don't last more than 4-7 years. As you see we have a huge investment into our molded parts corner bead accessories and we need strong sales just to cover the continuous investment to the tooling.

We applaud your idea:thumbup: it just doesn't fit our program and product line. 

Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Here it comes ICE...be ready....don't be mad:
> 
> That idea was patented in the 1960's
> Many concerns factor into decisions of do we or don't we and in this case long ago we decided its not for us.
> ...


i am not mad... and I made 3 more tools this week that I needed for trim tex but I will not show them  I make all kinds of tools and not looking for millions ...just trying to help but do you think I show all of my tools LOL no way, but I will show a little .......I am starting a new house next week and I am doing my heat molded base ...I dont need you to make them cause I can but other drywallers might:whistling2: 
you might not know me but I am a green/black belt process engineer witch means I never stop making my job eraser and like to show off a little :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> We have 9 different base adapters for 9 styles of corner beads.
> Most of our adapters are injection molded high impact ABS plastic and the 4 cavity molds that produce these parts cost $40,000 + to build and they wear out so they don't last more than 4-7 years.
> Joe


Maybe Icerock can design you a machine that will last longer than 7 years, you could give him a beany hat

I have a love hate relationship with your base adapters, I'd rather give the trimmer a great big HUG, who came up with the 22 degree idea to encompass them with trim.

Doing a house for a Husband and wife team who are the only ones to use them, they make your life hell. Want them 3/4" up off floor where there is tile, 1/2" where there carpet. Husband said keep them up 5 1/2" from floor, wife says today she wanted them 6 1/2" up from "Finished" floor,, blah blah blah:furious:

Asked why they just don't get the trimmer to do the 22 degree thing, and she replies it would cost too much. Too which I have to reply how long it takes to cut every bead and base adapter, put shim on floor to get cutting mark, install them etc,,, and that I get paid no extra to do it.

Then I ask why they just don't leave the base adapter a inch or 2 above the trim. It gives a bit of a accent to the bead, instead of aiming for the bead to line up with the dip/round on the base adapter. Said it may look good extended higher than the trim, even said they could see pictures of that type of finish on DWT,,,,,, and they just looked at me like this:blink:

Then 15 minutes later they asked me if they make a 8" high base adapter


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just tell them to use wood base blocks.. When I have to use bullnose I upcharge a great deal to install the vinyl base blocks. For one thing they are not cheap then installing them it is a lot of BS, so by pricing a little high the homeowner can see that wood blocks are not as expensive as they thought. Same holds true for window wraps, why should I do them for free just so the contractor or homeowner doesn't have to pay for the window extension jambs and casing am I gonna spot the screws down on next to the floor and fill the void just because he don't want to use base to save a buck? NOT... Everything comes with a price there isn't anything for free on my shift..


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Here is another option, we all know the height of the base on some jobs changes many times as people change their minds and sometimes divorce is the only way to stop the fighting.

http://flannerytrim.com/product/d-base-plugs

We have tested these plugs and they're ok. If the base is not perfect they could slide to far in. And yes somebody has to install them before the painter starts. And no we don't sell them.

There is also a glue on one sold at All-Wall that is ok, but you have to find the dead center or the base looks bad.

Our 0917 base adapter is still the best looking and the most durable option out there and that is why we offer only that product.

Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Here is another option, we all know the height of the base on some jobs changes many times as people change their minds and sometimes divorce is the only way to stop the fighting.
> 
> http://flannerytrim.com/product/d-base-plugs
> 
> ...


the height of the base can be cut off the bottom of the beed and if needs to be higher ...you just lift it up:blink: its ok joe 
I just bent 5 more bulls to a 90 and I dont know I think I like the looks of it going to ask the home owner if he like the 0917 or my 90 bend:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> why not'...this is what I want


this was my first one...my new bends I did a little change and they look sweet:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts;92069 Same holds true for window wraps said:


> I don't do the window wraps very often ..Cause after I tell them how much per window then start walking through the house counting 1 2 3 4 5 6 ,, I seldom get to 7 :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> i am not mad... and I made 3 more tools this week that I needed for trim tex but I will not show them  I make all kinds of tools and not looking for millions ...just trying to help but do you think I show all of my tools LOL no way, but I will show a little .......I am starting a new house next week and I am doing my heat molded base ...I dont need you to make them cause I can but other drywallers might:whistling2:
> you might not know me but I am a green/black belt process engineer witch means I never stop making my job eraser and like to show off a little :thumbsup:


you know what I am saying when I say green/black belt
well if you dont http://www.isixsigma.com/new-to-six-sigma/getting-started/what-six-sigma


----------

